# Favourite drinking song?



## Anna Viola (Aug 28, 2016)

So, what's your favourite operatic drinking song?

My favourite is Orsini's drinking song in Donizetti's Lucrezia Borgia. They are unknowingly drinking poisoned wine, Orsini is singing a carefree song about how they should enjoy their life and youth, and the listener knows the revelry is going to end in minutes... I just love that. 

(And I love Orsini, he is so badass. )


(Please feel free to remove this post if there's already a similar one.)


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Two which involve my favourite baritone, Simon Keenlyside.

I'm not sure I like this production of _Macbeth_ but it had rave reviews.

"Si colmi il calice di vino eletto"






Sorry about the quality of this video of the drinking song from Thomas' _Hamlet_ "O vin dissipe la tristesse" (the best video has been removed)


----------



## Anna Viola (Aug 28, 2016)

Oh, I like those too! (Though that Macbeth scene.. )

I am not familiar with Mr Keenlyside, but now I think I should check him out...


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT (Oct 25, 2010)

Anna Viola said:


> I am not familiar with Mr Keenlyside, but now I think I should check him out...


You won't be disappointed. Keenlyside has a beautiful voice, a keen sense of drama, and great style... all of which are demonstrated in spades by his 2014 "crossover" album _Something's Gotta Give_:









One of my most-listened-to records of recent years.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Anna Viola said:


> Oh, I like those too! (Though that Macbeth scene.. )
> 
> I am not familiar with Mr Keenlyside, but now I think I should check him out...


Not a drinking song so apologies for hijacking your thread. Won't happen again.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

I like any song when I'm drinking.


----------



## MalariaMan (Aug 30, 2016)

I'm sorry if this is gonna sound terribly cliché, but nothing like being already 'ethanol happy' and swinging and singing to Verdi's Libiamo. It just has that swing to it...


----------



## graziesignore (Mar 13, 2015)




----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

The Anacreon Song






Hands up Americans if you knew the tune of your national anthem was an English drinking song.

Okay, not operatic, but some may find this interesting. And regardless, it is a great tune.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Try singing that at the Superbowl


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)




----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Don Fatale said:


> The Anacreon Song
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't know that! Beautiful song.


----------



## Ginger (Jul 14, 2016)

"Trinke Liebchen, trinke schnell" from Strauss` "Fledermaus"


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Iago' drinking song


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Ginger said:


> "Trinke Liebchen, trinke schnell" from Strauss` "Fledermaus"


Fantastic, this his how performances should be!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Bizet - Carmen - "Les Toreadors" (Votre toast, je peux vous le rendre)


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

Just to mention one of them:


----------



## Anna Viola (Aug 28, 2016)

Don Fatale said:


> The Anacreon Song
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the Finnish national anthem is also apparently based on a German drinking song (der Papst und der Sultan). 

And I didn't even realise Toreador Song and that song of Hoffmann were drinking songs! Silly me.


----------



## Kivimees (Feb 16, 2013)

Anna Viola said:


> the Finnish national anthem is also apparently based on a German drinking song (der Papst und der Sultan).


If so, the Estonian national anthem is based on the same German drinking song. :lol:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Drink Drink Drink (The Drinking Song) 
Mario Lanza


----------

